

Show HN: Get pictures taken by other peoples for any place - Buetol
http://map.dam.io

======
Buetol
Basically it's just to interface to get geotagged photos from several photos
databases.

I created this because I was curious of what people were doing at the same
place I went to. Now I'm using it also to see pictures of a specific place, I
think it beats google image for image search of a specific location.

I hope you will enjoy it and do fun things with it!

~~~
unsquare
Very neat.

How often are the images pulled? Could they be sorted by date? It would be
interesting to see the flow of pictures in real time during specific events.

~~~
Mankhool
I've had this idea for ages, but other than Twitter (Geus was working on
popped.at, but it seems to be down again) I was told that real time was not
possible with the other services. If Buetol wants this to have real value then
real-time PLUS being able to define a location by polygon or radius for an
accurate stream is required.

~~~
Buetol
I don't think it's required (I'm happy with the current state and happily
using it), but, yeah, would definitely be awesome.

Polygon/radius is more of a problem interface-wise. For now I'm trying to have
the maximum density of pictures (so you always find relevant things) and I
think that's what people are looking for.

------
namenotrequired
I like it! Not sure I'd use it for anything other than to play around with it
for a bit though.

Tiny, tiny suggestion: Change "get" to "find". Not only because they don't
become my property, but mainly because "get pictures taken by other people" is
ambiguous (I first interpreted it as "make other people take pictures for
you"). (Oh and on the topic, I think you mean "people" :)

~~~
namenotrequired
Just thought of a use case: looking inside buildings I can't otherwise get
into.

~~~
Buetol
It's what I do all the time: Startup offices around the world and government
agencies are my favorite.

------
BorisMelnik
Nifty app - kind of hard to describe, I had to read the sentence twice to "get
it" but once I did it made sense. Could definitely see people paying for
something like this especially on a per-photo basis.

Manager - "we need a live / unique photo of X street in Chicago at dusk"

~~~
Mankhool
There's an App for getting someone at or near X street in Chicago at dusk to
take a photo for you!

------
Jipha
Sweet! I've been using it to see photos of food at different restaurants.

A great use might be checking out an event to see what's going on before you
go.

------
Mankhool
Is this a live stream?

~~~
Buetol
It's just a proxy to all the different APIs, no caching.

